# MAVERICKS : afficher l'espace disque dispo dans le finder



## thieu93 (7 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Sous ML, il me semble que j'avais en bas de la fenêtre du finder l'espace du disque dur disponible. J'aurais aimé savoir si il est possible d'avoir la meme chose sous Mavericks?

Merci


----------



## MadBeatle46 (7 Novembre 2013)

thieu93 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Sous ML, il me semble que j'avais en bas de la fenêtre du finder l'espace du disque dur disponible. J'aurais aimé savoir si il est possible d'avoir la meme chose sous Mavericks?
> 
> Merci


Je te recopie la réponse que j'ai déjà donnée ailleurs sur ce forum :

Tu vas sur le finder (clic sur le bureau), puis tu sélectionnes en haut de l'écran le menu "présentation" et tu choisis "afficher la barre d'état". Ainsi, dans toutes les fenêtres du finder que tu ouvriras (un dossier, par exemple), tu auras, en bas de la fenêtre, une zone dans laquelle sera indiqué le nombre d'éléments présents dans la fenêtre (et éventuellement, si tu en a sélectionné, le nombre d'éléments sélectionnés), ainsi que la place disponible sur le disque dur où se trouve ce dossier.

Si tu ouvres un disque dur externe, c'est la place disponible sur celui-ci qui sera indiquée.


----------



## thieu93 (7 Novembre 2013)

Super, merci pour ta rapidité et désolé pour le doublon.
Bonne soirée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------

J'ai une dernière question qui n'a rien a voir mais malgré avoir mis VLC en lecteur par défaut, pour mes fichiers avi j'ai quiktime. Je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi???


----------



## MadBeatle46 (7 Novembre 2013)

thieu93 a dit:


> Super, merci pour ta rapidité et désolé pour le doublon.
> Bonne soirée
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------
> ...



Quand tu as mit VLC par défaut (dans la fenêtre informations, je présume), as-tu bien cliqué la case "tout modifier" ?


----------



## thieu93 (7 Novembre 2013)

Double merci c'etait bien ça le probleme.Les fichiers conservent le logo quicktime mais c'est bien VLC qui s'ouvre ( et c 'est le principal )


Merci


----------



## MadBeatle46 (7 Novembre 2013)

thieu93 a dit:


> Double merci c'etait bien ça le probleme.Les fichiers conservent le logo quicktime mais c'est bien VLC qui s'ouvre ( et c 'est le principal )
> 
> 
> Merci



You're welcome


----------

